# Multi-Channel Input from Blu-Ray and my AVR...



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a Pioneer VSX-1016TXV AVR with a 7.1 Speaker set-up. My AVR controls the crossover function.

Recently I purchased a LG BD390 Blu Ray Player. This receiver can decode and output the latest 7.1 codecs (is that the right word?)... so I have the blu-ray player hooked up to my receiver using 8 RCA cables and the analog multichannel inputs on the back of the receiver.

My question is this: Does that kind of input completely bypass how I have my receiver set-up? In other words, does it bypass the fact that I have my crossover set-up to kick 80Hz and below sound to my sub using the LFE... etc., etc?

My other option, I believe, is to run an HDMI cable from the blu-ray player to the AVR... and then run an HDMI cable from the AVR to the Display. Is there any inherent advantage to that?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The 7.1 inputs should still be affected by crossover settings, surround mode settings, etc. You're manual should state specifically if this is the case.

Running HDMI to the AVR is the failsafe, however. Not only that, but you'll only have one cable to run. This is the best way to do it.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

My manual is too confusing... I've tried to decipher it down to the level to answer my question and I can't.


If I run the HDMI cable... does that then force my receiver to do the decoding? My receiver can't decode Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD... and I was under the impression that the only way to take advantage of the onboard decoding of the blu-ray player was to run a multi-channel out.

I just don't want this to bypass all of the settings I've put into my receiver (both using the MCACC set-up program and my cross-over and speaker settings....)


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, if your AVR doesn't decode Dolby THD, you'll want to use the analog ins. Your receiver should still process MCACC and Crossover settings, unless it has a major design flaw. I'll try to get time tonight to take a look at your manual, unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

27dnast said:


> I have a Pioneer VSX-1016TXV AVR with a 7.1 Speaker set-up. My AVR controls the crossover function.
> 
> Recently I purchased a LG BD390 Blu Ray Player. This receiver can decode and output the latest 7.1 codecs (is that the right word?)... so I have the blu-ray player hooked up to my receiver using 8 RCA cables and the analog multichannel inputs on the back of the receiver.
> 
> My question is this: Does that kind of input completely bypass how I have my receiver set-up? In other words, does it bypass the fact that I have my crossover set-up to kick 80Hz and below sound to my sub using the LFE... etc., etc?


Does not seem promising to me. From the manual:

_"• You can’t use Acoustic Calibration EQ with
MULTI CH IN, XM HD Surround or WMA9 Pro, and it has no effect with headphones.
• If you switch on Acoustic Calibration EQ when DIRECT is selected, the receiver automatically switches to STEREO."​__"DIGITAL PRECISION PROCESSING indicator
Lights to indicate digital processing (for example, it
disappears when listening through the multichannel
analog inputs)."_​_"• When playback from the multichannel inputs is selected, you can’t use the sound processing features, SIGNAL SELECT, or any of the listening modes (including STEREO
and the surround back channel processing).
• When playback from the multichannel inputs is selected, only the volume and channel levels can be set.
• You can’t listen to your speaker B (Second Zone) system during playback from the multichannel inputs."​_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That would be awesome... here's a link to the manual

http://www.manualnguide.com/manual-get/4800/


Just two things to add. First off, in the LG BD390 setup menu there is a big section for speaker settings... including Large/Small settings...and High/Med/Low settings... that's one thing that's confusing me. Only because I have the system calibrated and set-up through the MCACC. Secondly, I popped in BD version of MAster and Commander and the surround sound from the rears was noticeably louder than any surround sounds I had heard while using my old oppo dvd player. It was my impression that, while using my oppo player (and also my digital cable box) that the receiver processes the sounds and minimizes the volume and intensity of sounds coming out of the rears and rear surrounds (as to not dominate the overall sound of the movie). So... to hear the BD disks sounds coming so loud and clear through my rear/rear surrounds... I became suspicious that receiver was by-passing any management.

Secondly, my Master and Commander BD audio track is 5.1. Upon inspection, I noticed that while's playing there is no sound coming out of my rears... only my rear surrounds. I'm guessing that the Blu Ray player is decoding the 5.1 and only outputting sound for the rears/rear surrounds on the rear surround left and right channel (my amp would movies such as this and "fake" 7.1 by processing it and putting sound into all 4 of my surround speakers (rears and rear surrounds).

This is puzzling to me... not sure if I should scrap the multi-channel out and have the BD player output via HDMI. I really want to take advantage of the player's ability to decode DTS HD and the like... but I also want to take advantage of the speaker settings I came up with using my amps MCACC.:nerd:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Does not seem promising to me. From the manual:
> 
> _"• You can’t use Acoustic Calibration EQ with
> MULTI CH IN, XM HD Surround or WMA9 Pro, and it has no effect with headphones.
> ...



So this is saying that my speaker settings I used with my old DVD player aren't in play when I have the multichannel-in feed going. Does this mean the crossover function of the receiver is bypassed?

I just read a review on cnet... they say the following:

_"the HDMI inputs can accept video signals only from source devices. Audio signals can be passed along to the speakers of an HDMI-equipped TV, but you won't get any audio from your receiver unless you also connect analog or digital audio cables from the source"_

So... I guess the multichannel output is what I'm going to have to deal with. This is a little disappointing.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> • When playback from the multichannel inputs is selected, only the volume and channel levels can be set.
> [/INDENT][/I]


In terms of "Channel levels"... Does this mean Large/Small?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

27dnast said:


> In terms of "Channel levels"... Does this mean Large/Small?


NO, it means individual channel as in +/-dB in addition, of course, to overall level for all (volume control). Frankly, I have no experience with Pioneer AVRs but, typically, most AVRs allow only this for analog inputs since most of the other functions are implemented in DSP and would require the AVR to re-digitize the analog signals. Few do. 

As a result, most of the time, it is recommended that one does the bass management/delay settings in the player.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the homework Kal. I concur. You'll need to use the Blu-ray player's crossover setting.


----------

